# Router Table Insert - Group Buy



## Dibs-h

As has been discussed quite extensivley in the following thread,

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3783

I'm running a Group Buy by on laser\waterjet cut router table inserts. These will be 12"x9" with the following,

- centre hole of 90mm dia
- 3 rings of 110m outer dia [50mm inner hole, 30mm inner hole & no hole]
- 6 mounting holes*
- 2 pin holes*


* - these may either be laser marked for people to drill them out themselves or be supplied already drilled. It entirely depends on what the majority want.

*If there is anyone who would like to join but doesn't possess a pillar drill and taps\dies - or doesn't feel confident using a hand drill - and would otherwise not join the Gruop buy - I'll drill & tap their set. Would be nice if a few other souls volunteered to help out with such stuff should there be anyone local to them.*

2 types will be run,

- Aluminium Plate (8mm) & Aluminium Rings (3mm)
- Mild Steel plate (6mm) & Mild Steel Rings (3mm)

The actual specifics for each group can be slightly different - that will be hopefully sorted out in the coming week. I can see 2 diff threads to ensure there's no mixup.

Please Vote for which group you'd like be part of - or both. We require a min of 10 sets for each & from the posts on the main thread I think we are over 10 for each type.

As this is for fellow forum-mites - this is a zero profit group buy, so I don't ever expect to find them for sale somewhere!

Please bear in mind that the "can't tap\drill myself" option is genuinely for those that are unable to do it themselves due to either not having the gear or some impediment, etc. - not 'cos you can't be pineappled looking for where you put the taps and dies, from the last time you used them.

I expect postage for the MS one to be no more than £8 (parcel to go or similar) and certainly no more for the Aluminium set (less if Royal Mail charge less). Will also dispatch sets together for those that live near to one another, etc.

*Edit: Prices best prices we've had so far are,*

MS - £10 (approx)
Aluminium - £15 (approx)

All prices are excluding VAT and in all fairness I haven't been able to get a price on creating the shoulder. I'll try and do that this lunchtime.

*Edit: 2*

Just rung one local Eng shop for a 3mm (or 3.1mm) deep shoulder 10mm wide would cost £100 all in for 25 sets - working off 10 Aluminium and 15 MS, done on CNC.

So indicative Prices are

Al - £18.50
MS - £13.50 

plus postage. I'll ring some more local firms - but it gives you an idea.


----------



## wizer

I've voted MS, Can Tap


----------



## Dibs-h

Forgot to say - Like Tom you need to reply and state what you voted for - the view results button doesn't say who voted for what.


----------



## Racers

Hi,

Mild steel can tap 

Mild steel! shouldn't that be low carbon steel :wink: 


Pete


----------



## Dibs-h

Racers":3psp0bsc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mild steel can tap
> 
> Mild steel! shouldn't that be low carbon steel :wink:
> 
> 
> Pete



When the "design" is finalised you can have another poll to select the exact grade of steel if you wish? :wink:


----------



## PeterBassett

Mild Plate\Rings - CAN'T tap\drill myself.

Not because I'm lazy! I don't own taps etc...

Thickest plate you offer please.

I'd put the prices on this page too, at least rough ones.

Pete


----------



## Boatfixer

Alloy - can tap is what I would be after dependant on final costs...
Graham


----------



## head clansman

hi 


alum 8m and a set of alum rings please as i dont have a tap set please drill and tap .hc


----------



## Lord Nibbo

option 1 for me, aluminium I can drill myself


----------



## Charlotte

Have opted for mild steel, can tap myself - would rather someone else drilled though as none of mine run straight anymore! Push comes to shove, it's no biggie. Expect losts of dumb questions about building a table next!

thanks
C


----------



## wobblycogs

Gone for MS, have never drilled or tapped but currently feeling brave enough to give it a go / learn :?  - offcuts to practice on would be good though.

Happy to act as a pick up point in Gloucester (I've noticed a few members live / work around here) to keep postage costs down.


----------



## sometimewoodworker

2 Steel with alum rings if they will fit.

I would prefer the mounting holes and pin holes to be pre drilled

I can drill and tap my own ring fixing holes.


----------



## paininthe

mild steel please and could the unholed ring be centre marked? and some more be made available?


----------



## Daven

MS - Tapped - too lasy to do it myself  

Thanks

Dave


----------



## wizer

I can do yours Dave. Also I think Matt_S was interested. So we'll combine our shipping to me when all is said and done.


----------



## Paul Chapman

MS - will drill and tap myself.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Dibs-h

paininthe":lt7zyddv said:


> mild steel please and could the unholed ring be centre marked? and some more be made available?



As the MS will be lasercut - yes, we can centre mark the ring and there's no reason why someone could not have extra rings.

Or if someone wanted steel plate and Aluminium rings, should be able to accomodate that.


----------



## chris_d

MS - will drill and tap myself.

Many thanks,
C


----------



## halken

ali for me i dont mind drilling and countersinking my self but i dont understand the need to tap a thread into it am i missing something?


----------



## sometimewoodworker

halken":3qxe6zrt said:


> ali for me i dont mind drilling and countersinking my self but i dont understand the need to tap a thread into it am i missing something?


The part that needs tapping are the holes that are in the centre cutout of the main plate, so you can screw down the rings. 

The other holes can be plain or threaded depending on personal choice.


----------



## Daven

wizer":px7v77kh said:


> I can do yours Dave. Also I think Matt_S was interested. So we'll combine our shipping to me when all is said and done.



Thanks Tom :wink:


----------



## jlawrence

One Al & one mild please.
I can drill and tap myself - would be willing to do anyone elses as required as well.


----------



## Rob H

I will take a MS one and can drill and tap it my self and any one in or around the Barnsley area (south yorkshire area)


----------



## RobertMP

I've just clicked for a steel set 

No problem with making holes and threading them.


----------



## rileytoolworks

MS. CAN drill and tap myself.
Thanks.
Adam.
P.S. IF extra rings are an option, can I have 3 extra?
Cheers.


----------



## Eddie

Ali for me,can drill and tap myself. Plus extra rings if an option
Cheers
Eddie


----------



## halken

ooer i,ll need the rings drilling and tapping ,what thread will they be so i can get some countersunk screws


----------



## JeremyM

I would like 2 sets of steel and an extra pair of centre marked rings please.
I'm inexperienced but will have a go at cutting the threads. 

Jeremy


----------



## meders

option 2 please  Aluminium Plate\Rings

and thanks great job on this ! 

tom


----------



## Dibs-h

Right - sort of collated the results and put them on Google Docs - 

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key= ... McFE&hl=en

It's just a noddy table of who, nbr required - along with a column for additional info such as extra rings req'd or require them tapped etc.

Please check to make sure you are on it and the nbrs are correct. The bizarre thing is according to the poll 10 sets of Aluminium are required but excluding me there are only 7 people who replied wanting Aluminium - weird.

I'll update the spreadsheet every other day or so.

In terms of the rings - are folks happy with one with a 30mm dia internal hole and another with a 50mm one? I sort of guestimated these.

*p.s*. there might be the odd spelling mistake - don't get hung up over it. :wink:


----------



## Rob H

hi you have Rob_H on there but there is no me Rob H I know its a bit confuesing I will have the steel plate with 3 extra rings

just checked again I am the only Rob H on the 3 pages


----------



## Dibs-h

Rob H":2iqkie3u said:


> hi you have Rob_H on there but there is no me Rob H I know its a bit confuesing I will have the steel plate with 3 extra rings
> 
> just checked again I am the only Rob H on the 3 pages



I don't think yours is the only spelling mistake - but hey ho - only becomes an issue when we get a "Rob_H". You obviously missed the bit in my post about, :lol: 



Dibs-h":2iqkie3u said:


> *p.s*. there might be the odd spelling mistake - don't get hung up over it. :wink:


----------



## Rob H

there is a Rob_H on the forum thats the problem and when posting on the board the user name is under lined so then the _ dissapears! Its not a problem but it confuses me time to time I start thinking did i post that in my sleep???!!!


----------



## Dibs-h

Rob H":eq4zf9jx said:


> there is a Rob_H on the forum thats the problem and when posting on the board the user name is under lined so then the _ dissapears! Its not a problem but it confuses me time to time I start thinking did i post that in my sleep???!!!



Fair point - didn't realise there was a Rob_H. Anyways sorted.


----------



## halken

hi dibs im on the list but i need the rings to be drilled and tapped i will of course pay whoever does it for me
cheers


----------



## meders

im on the list but i need the rings to be drilled and tapped as well please  

thanks tom


----------



## sometimewoodworker

I'm on the list for one Mild Steel plate with Aly rings. 

But asked for 2 MS with Aly rings, 

And would like to add 6 plain Aly rings and 1 Aluminium plate with its standard set of rings


----------



## aesmith

Hi, can I ask what the cut-off date is for orders? My workshop's all to pot at the moment so rationally the last thing I really need is more equipment. On the other hand it might be silly to pass up the chance.


----------



## Dibs-h

aesmith":u72zkqvl said:


> Hi, can I ask what the cut-off date is for orders? My workshop's all to pot at the moment so rationally the last thing I really need is more equipment. On the other hand it might be silly to pass up the chance.



Probably the night before it gets placed! It's only a plate and some rings so you could in theory hide it on top of the kitchen cupboards?

At the moment we are at 

MS - 18 sets
AL - 9 sets

Any more?


----------



## Qwibble

Hi Dibs, I would like Mild Plate\Rings - CAN'T tap\drill myself.

I'm just starting out and don't have the tools or expertise to drill and tap myself so would be grateful if this could be done on my behalf.

Thankyou, Chad


----------



## TobyT

Can you stick me down for the 10th aluminium plate and rings please. I CAN drill and tap myself. I don't have any taps nor the skills but any excuse to buy new tools and how hard can it be...


----------



## Dibs-h

TobyT":1d4igz3s said:


> Can you stick me down for the 10th aluminium plate and rings please. I CAN drill and tap myself. I don't have any taps nor the skills but any excuse to buy new tools and how hard can it be...



Done.


----------



## paininthe

2x rings with with no holes but centred if possible aswell as the ms plate and set of rings already posted about.


----------



## woodsworth

Just seen this.

If it's not to late i'd like a couple of MS with aluminum rings. I don't understand what the tapping is. What needs to be tapped? Is this a one time offer or are you going to do production runs every so often?

Just thinking about rings and such... after the fact.


----------



## Anonymous

I've voted for Mild Steel. Can tap and drill myself.

I figure if I really want alu at a later date I can buy a sheet and try making one myself. I can't make one easily out of mild steel.

Dave


----------



## Rob H

Can I have 3 extra MS discs to go with mine thanks.


----------



## Dibs-h

woodsworth":3g0wys0g said:


> Just seen this.
> 
> If it's not to late i'd like a couple of MS with aluminum rings.



I've added you to the list.



woodsworth":3g0wys0g said:


> Is this a one time offer or are you going to do production runs every so often?
> 
> Just thinking about rings and such... after the fact.



Do production runs every so often? These are being sold at cost - so what to do think the answer is likely to be? :wink:

Everyone - please check the spreadsheet & ensure your on if you expect to be and the details are correct.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key= ... McFE&hl=en


----------



## aesmith

This is too good to miss, even though my workshop is in no way ready for any additional equipment. 

Could you put me down for a Mild Steel set please? I can drill and tap.

Edit - it won't let me vote.


----------



## Dibs-h

aesmith":ct2ypbeh said:


> This is too good to miss, even though my workshop is in no way ready for any additional equipment.
> 
> Could you put me down for a Mild Steel set please? I can drill and tap.
> 
> Edit - it won't let me vote.



Done - Probably due to it being a week long poll or something.


----------



## Anonymous

Hi Dibs,

you missed me off your spreadsheet. Mild Steel please. Will drill and tap myself.

Cheers,


Dave


----------



## aesmith

Dibs-h":1u6183c9 said:


> Done - Probably due to it being a week long poll or something.


Thanks. I think the voting may be because I hit the "see results" button earlier, just out of vulgar curiosity.


----------



## rileytoolworks

Hi Dibs, you've got me down for 3 extra rings. Could I have the two 'rings' (30mm and 5mm, I believe) and 2 discs (no hole)? Sorry to be a PITA.
Cheers mate.
Adam.


----------



## Dibs-h

RILEY":1ukhcoxg said:


> Hi Dibs, you've got me down for 3 extra rings. Could I have the two 'rings' (30mm and 5mm, I believe) and 2 discs (no hole)? Sorry to be a PITA.
> Cheers mate.
> Adam.



Adam - by saying you want 2 rings and 2 discs - I'm assuming that to be a set of rings\disc and 1 extra disc? If so - spreadsheet adjusted.

Dave - put you on.

I'll adjust the drawing (and do one for the rings\discs - just so the cutters have no mistakes) tomorrow and post them up, for approval.

Assuming we have approval - I'll send them off to the cutters for Final prices. Realistically I think we'll end up with 25 in MS and 15 in Aluminium.

Once they come back - we'll take it from there. I'll adjust the spreadsheet to include seperate columns for rings\discs - just so there are no mixups. Probably just do it on Sheet 2.


----------



## jlawrence

I'm going to have to take you guys' advice on this.
I want Al - cos it's easy to work with - and MS so I can play with magnets. Now, how many rings do I need/want ?
I've no idea on rings so give me a clue .


----------



## chris_d

Hi Dibs,

FYI - your spreadsheet should total 23 for the M/S units, the sum range stops a few cells short...

Cheers,
C


----------



## Dibs-h

chris_d":36ikln49 said:


> Hi Dibs,
> 
> FYI - your spreadsheet should total 23 for the M/S units, the sum range stops a few cells short...
> 
> Cheers,
> C



Intellectual intermission! :wink:

Cheers. Will sort it out tomorrow.


----------



## head clansman

hi dib-h

sorry mate have decided to go a different route, when ready i'm going to get a jessem rout r lift -fx would you please cancel my order , thanks though for all the time you spent on this for me much obliged . hc


----------



## Dibs-h

head clansman":2lm7u6h1 said:


> hi dib-h
> 
> sorry mate have decided to go a different route, when ready i'm going to get a jessem rout r lift -fx would you please cancel my order , thanks though for all the time you spent on this for me much obliged . hc



Done - no probs.


----------



## peter99

Hi Dibs
I've been working away so have missed this thread until last night. Would like a set if poss, I see you've had a couple of drop outs so maybe it's possible?
I'm in Leeds so can coordinate pick up (or postage with someone else).
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Dibs-h

Sorry - been superbusy on the 'shop and when I've come in, frozen\soaked would be a good descriptor of the state I've been in.

I'll get the drawings done in the next day or 2 and post them up and try and get the final quotes by say Mon\Tues of next week.


----------



## studders

If it's not too late Dibs can I have a Mild steel/ Mild steel rings Drill and tap maself?

Don't worry if I'm too late.

Ta


----------



## Dibs-h

studders":ajtw7e0u said:


> If it's not too late Dibs can I have a Mild steel/ Mild steel rings Drill and tap maself?
> 
> Don't worry if I'm too late.
> 
> Ta



Done. I'm going to get the quotes done on the basis of 25 sets in MS and 15 in AL. Will finish the drawings tonight - tooo cold to do anything on the shop!


----------



## studders

Dibs-h":1ex72scx said:


> Done.



Fang Yew.


----------



## peter99

forgot to say can drill / tap myself
Thanks
Peter


----------



## srp

Am I too late? Only just seen this thread. so I've sent you a pm. Thanks for organising this - very useful.


----------



## Dibs-h

srp":14eugdw0 said:


> Am I too late? Only just seen this thread. so I've sent you a pm. Thanks for organising this - very useful.



Added to the list - as you all guessed it probably wasn't too cold to work on the 'shop, so running behind with the drawings.


----------



## white_sw

I too have only just seen this post.  Am I to late to register my interest for an Ali one ? Can drill and tap myself.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Dibs-h

Updated - http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key= ... McFE&hl=en


----------



## peter99

Get out in't workshop Dibs before the cold spell arrives that's apparently on the way. I'm wiring strip lights up in mine at the mo with two fan heaters going as heating is next job. Brrrr.

Think I made slight mistake, 3 extra rings should have been extra 3 disks (to be used as replacements or to make odd sized holes). Sorry  

So to clarify
3 aluminium with 3 sets of ali rings + 3 spare blank discs if thats poss.

sorry again.... :roll:


----------



## Dibs-h

peter99":comoc9fv said:


> Get out in't workshop Dibs before the cold spell arrives that's apparently on the way. I'm wiring strip lights up in mine at the mo with two fan heaters going as heating is next job. Brrrr.
> 
> Think I made slight mistake, 3 extra rings should have been extra 3 disks (to be used as replacements or to make odd sized holes). Sorry
> 
> So to clarify
> 3 aluminium with 3 sets of ali rings + 3 spare blank discs if thats poss.
> 
> sorry again.... :roll:



I am in't workshop - every bloody evening - wrapped up like a michelin man, that many layers of clothing. And getting well tired of taking kit down to it and bringing it back.

Probably going to freeze my wotsits off this weekend - tiling the roof!

List - Updated.

There's a real likelyhood of the cutting actually getting done in the new year. We are approcahing that "can't do any work - it's coming upto Xmas, or we are closed over Xmas for 2 weeks" type response from most industrial places.


----------



## jack55

Like wise if its not too late allu for me a can drill and tap


----------



## peter99

no rush here for them. They'll probably not rush cutting them anyway after xmas. 

Moving kit is a pain. I fit replacement boilers and it takes longer kit in / kit out than doing the bl**dy job sometimes.

Oh, thanks Gordon, mass rush for new boilers soon then sod all for the rest of the recession, sits nicely with no boom and bust policy :evil: 

AAAhh, I feel better now


----------



## Benchwayze

And there's me with a 600mm square of 10mm thick aluminium, and no means to make a proper router table insert! Think I should read up on some metal working with the router! 

 

John


----------



## srp

Any idea of a possible delivery date yet? Not wishing to rush anyone, but I'm getting close to finishing my workshop rebuild and I'm hoping to build it into one of the benchtops.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## softtop

I am a relative newcomer to the forum and presume you have already ordered these, but in the (unlikely?) event that you haven't or have any spares I would love to buy one. Don't mind which option, but I CAN'T tap/drill myself I'm afraid.

Many thanks,

Henry


----------



## FastDax

Hi all,

Another newcomer here, but I'd love to have one of these inserts. I can drill/tap and I don't mind whether it's ali or steel since I found this forum too late to choose!

Happy woodworking,

Duncan


----------



## Dibs-h

I am expecting to pick this back up next week - I have Co accounts to do and file just after this weekend and will hopefully get my life back.


----------



## peter99

Yes, that's very important Dibs, cos what the government won't tell you is we're in such a state that now every penny of PAYE tax in this country solely goes to pay the DSS bill. Nothing left over. Every single penny.

And if it's self employed taxation your doing that will have to go to cover everything else like our marvelously smooth roads, queue free hospitals and small class schools.

So we'll have to go out on the rob to pay for these router inserts I'm afraid as there's no room left to stay at home now we're full of bad back imposers, work shy dole from birthies, door open to the worldies, corporate overseas company tax dodgers and politicians with duck houses on moats.

Makes you proud to be your fathers son and pay your taxes on time doesn't it :? 

Does that count as a rant


----------



## barkwindjammer

How much are they?


----------



## studders

peter99":xws3j2xn said:


> Does that count as a rant



Definitely but, what it has to do with Router Table Inserts..... :duno:


----------



## studders

barkwindjammer":1d8x7h62 said:


> How much are they?



Guide in first post.


----------



## Dibs-h

Filed Co accounts yesterday and sent off the Corp Tax return so life is sort of back to normal'ish - well as best it can be.

I'll be going thru the thread and re-acquanting myself with where we are with this and then we'll carry on. I'll assume the same folk are down for whatever they wanted (just for nbrs in terms of quotations), etc.

I've a drawing or 2, to do in CAD - I think.


----------



## meders

I think I speak for everyone here when i say its much appreciated what your doing for us, keep us posted

thanks tom


----------



## miles_hot

Sorry I'm a late comer on this - hopefully not too late.

Questions:
1) apart from the thickness difference of 2mm what are the differences between the Ali and Steel options? I'm struggling to understand why people would want something that takes 2mm off the potential cutting depth by choosing Ali...
2) why extra rings - do they get chewed up by cutters and if so I assume that Ali ones are better??
3) How much extra are additional rings (sorry if I missed this in the thread)

Many thanks

Miles


----------



## wobblycogs

In answer to question two - yikes no. For safe operation you want a minimal (few mm) clearance between the cutter and the plate which you achieve by using various different sized rings. The rings we are getting made cover a lot of situations and there is a blank - IIRC - so that we can make up a custom one if needed. You can also make the rings spare rings out of plastic but steel looked good as it allowed people to try out magnetic fixing of the rings.


----------



## wizer

indeed, spare blanks allow for differing sized bits. If you want zero clearance then you'll have to use wood. Did we not say that even with the steel plate, the rings would be Ali?

Pull your finger out Dibs, I'm going to need mine soon


----------



## Boatfixer

Re steel over ali I chose ali mainly because of corrosion resistance - In my shed a steel plate would be rusty in no time....


----------



## Dibs-h

wizer":boge9v99 said:


> indeed, spare blanks allow for differing sized bits. If you want zero clearance then you'll have to use wood. Did we not say that even with the steel plate, the rings would be Ali?
> 
> Pull your finger out Dibs, I'm going to need mine soon



I'll be upto speed by Monday - I promise. :!:


----------



## miles_hot

count me in for an steel plate and some spare and steel rings (as they'll have to be the same thickness so I can't mix steel and ali).

Many thanks for sorting this out.

Miles
Edited: Ideally drilled and tapped but I'm sure that I can find someone if this would be a massive fag for you. I use a dewalt router if that makes any difference...


----------



## Eddie

Hi I would like the Aluminium Plate and Rings plus a spare set of Rings.
I can drill and Tap mine.
 Eddie


----------

